# UTI...do I need to switch foods?



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My 2yr old female has a uti and was starting to form crystals ( though now I'm wondering if this was because her urine was refrigerated over night before the sample could be dropped off at the vets his morning?). I didn't get to actually speak with my vet because they were swamped, I didn't have an appt., and it was close to closing time by the time I got there to pick up the meds.

The story is about a week ago while at the dog park I noticed her urinating/trying to urinate frequently so I dropped off a UA at the vet. She had blood in her urine so they gave her a weeks worth of antibiotic and wanted a recheck in a week , which brings us to today where she's had no change. Well I took her in to make sure they had a accurate weight and she's 25lbs heavier than what they had previously given her antibiotics for. 

But now I'm wondering if I should /need to switch her food? She's spayed , has access to water at all times and has a doggy door so she can go out as much as she wants/needs. I'm currently feeding Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato, primarily because my male is a fussy eater (and has only gotten fussier with age) and will eat it, they also get some canned food each meal, I try try mix it up (but again fussy boy) so they mostly get the Wellness 95% Chicken. They also get rmbs several times a week.

I just Got a bag of Farmina mini bites (again fussy boy doesn't like big kibble lol) low grain fish and he loved it last night (first taste) but he's been known to change his mind at the drop of a hat. She on the other hand isn't too picky.

If possible I'm going to try to switch to the Farmina (buying a ton of small bags will be fun lol Chewy doesn't seem to carry anything but 5.5lb bags in the mini bites, or maybe they're out of stock of bigger bags?). Anyway before I keep rambling...should I change, will this help her issue? I had a female in the past that couldn't handle chicken based foods (caused similar issues, pH issues), they've been on chicken for a few moths now. But I'm wondering if the food is the issue?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If you've had dogs in the past that had UTIs when fed chicken-based kibble, I'd try changing the protein and see if that helps. Also, does your dog drink enough? I add water to all my dogs' kibble - enough to almost make it float, creating a thin gravy. My little dogs especially, don't drink enough water, so this sneaks it in.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Agree with GP: fluid is very important. If I had a dog with crystals, which I have had,,, I wouldn't feed dry. Uf you must feed dry, add some canned to it along with water.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Did they culture the urine sample to make sure she was on the right antibiotic? If not, they probably should do a culture. We have had cases where the antibiotic isn't effective against the bacteria causing the infection. I also keep my senior that has a tendency towards UTIs on crananidin supplement.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

You need to give your dog supplements such as Pet UTI, Power Probiotic and Notatum to control the bladder infection. Renelix and Rehmannia 8 will help with the incontinence in your dog. Great thread!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My kibble craving cat will only eat kibble and Farmina was the food that helped the most with her bladder crystals. Low ash. You also need to make your dog drink as much water as you can, even if you flavour it with saltless broth or blood or something.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Since your dog is only 2 you may be dealing with crystals for a long time. urinary stones and crystals are very individual for every case. Protein per say has nothing to do with it. as everyone said, getting your dog to drink more is very important. unfortunately canned food is by far the best way to increase urine output and flush out those crystals. the most basic approach is simply reducing the minerals that make up the crystals. While other dogs can handle those excessive levels,MWI now know your pup can't. the urinary diets at the vet will be the most effective with proven levels of minerals and a very specific urine pH, to help inhibit stone formation. If you are just going to use OTC foods you need to call and get their actual, sodium, calcium, phosphorus levels. there are more but that would give you a good idea if they are extremely high. You didn't mention if the vet said they were calcium oxalate or struvite crystals. At her age I would guess Struvite, which are much more easily managed with diet and can even be dissolved with vet diets. If they are oxalates, you can' times around because they can only be removed surgically. God Bless!


----------

